# Jasper co.



## bilgerat (Mar 19, 2020)

Jasper Co. 420 acres, mix of pine and hardwood creek bottoms, Many club stands, pin in system, nice camp area, no power or water but generators ok till 11 pm.
$500 a year , 10 members, 30+ year old club with good group  of guys. shoot what makes you happy. 1 opening now and possibly 3 . will know for sure this weekend .


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 19, 2020)

few more


----------



## TomGGG (Mar 19, 2020)

I'm interested in your club. What area of Jasper is this in? Can we meet up this coming Monday or Tuesday to see the property? Any rules on family guests?


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 19, 2020)

its in SW jasper co off  HWY 83, spouses and children under 18  living at home included in membership, guest are welcome at camp but must hunt the national forest land that is nearby. Ill be down this weekend , Cant show it during the week, I live 2 hours away and got a biz to run..


----------



## TomGGG (Mar 19, 2020)

How about Sunday after next. 3/29. I'll be out of town this weekend.


----------



## Bashun0719 (Mar 20, 2020)

Can I c the property as soon as possible for two openings thanks


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 20, 2020)

only one opening right now, will know by tomorrow afternoon if the other 2 spots will open up .Ive got 2 prospective members viewing the property tomorrow.


----------



## jldavis57 (Mar 20, 2020)

give me a call please jeff 321632 5801


----------



## Bashun0719 (Mar 20, 2020)

bilgerat said:


> only one opening right now, will know by tomorrow afternoon if the other 2 spots will open up .Ive got 2 prospective members viewing the property tomorrow.


 u have a opening now that I can get an could I c the land tomorrow


----------



## Howm (Mar 21, 2020)

I would be interested Are there still openings?


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 21, 2020)

Club is full


----------

